# SCOTCH



## cou9ar (Nov 21, 2013)

*Auchentoshan distillery* (pronounced Aw-khen-tosh-an) I found this gem, and I would venture to say it is one if not the most smoothest I ever had the pleasure of sipping


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Will need to try Auchentoshan, scotch prices are through the roof. macallan 25 yr is $800+ now. Even the Balvenie 25 which was just over 100 is 199. Nuts.
I try to keep 1 bottle of "mature" scotch for those special occassions, but I find the 12-15 is good enough....I'm trying nice tequilas with a bit of lime
and cognac too.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 81928
I hear this stuff i
View attachment 81928
I hear this stuff is ok and hard to get. I picked these up today


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Im a big fan of the Glenlivet 12.


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

My favorite, relatively affordable scotch is Glenmorangie 18. If you like the Highlands/Speyside scotches, you need to try this.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

cou9ar said:


> *Auchentoshan distillery* (pronounced Aw-khen-tosh-an) I found this gem, and I would venture to say it is one if not the most smoothest I ever had the pleasure of sipping


Which one did you have? Lots of different ages in that line.

I've tried a lot of Scotch over the past few years. My reasonably priced favorites (right now):

Clynelish 14 - Coastal Highland - sweet and smooth with no peat
Caol Ila 12 - Islay - when I want a little smoke (in the whisky)


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My go to Scotch is Highland Park 12 year old. It has a good balance of peat, malt and honey sweetness all with deep complexity that keeps my interest. 

Others worth trying would be anything form Balvenie and Glemmorangie for lighter fair with a great complexity and only hints of peat. I enjoy these in the Spring and Summer. I tend to move toward the peat monsters of Islay during the depths of winter. They are just the ticket when your sitting by a fire enjoying a good cigar and book.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

cou9ar said:


> *Auchentoshan distillery* (pronounced Aw-khen-tosh-an) I found this gem, and I would venture to say it is one if not the most smoothest I ever had the pleasure of sipping


Tripple-distilled. Sounds like you might like Jameson as well...


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Right on! I enjoy some Jameson 12 or 18 Year whiskey myself


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe K said:


> View attachment 81928
> I hear this stuff i
> View attachment 81928
> I hear this stuff is ok and hard to get. I picked these up today


Thats not scotch.......showoff.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Slowpokebill said:


> Others worth trying would be anything form Balvenie and Glemmorangie for lighter fair with a great complexity and only hints of peat. I enjoy these in the Spring and Summer. I tend to move toward the peat monsters of Islay during the depths of winter. They are just the ticket when your sitting by a fire enjoying a good cigar and book.


 Im exactly the same way. You nailed it.


----------



## Cautious Overlord (Dec 7, 2011)

I love a good single malt. My friends and I buy each other bottles for Christmas and birthdays and try to get a different brand each time in an effort to cover the spectrum. The two I find myself going back to most are Lagavulin and Laphroaig cask strength.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Robert :wave:
I too was wondering which varietal you were talking about, although even the basic "classic" sounds tasty...

It certainly _is _unusual for a Scotch to be triple distilled... no wonder it is so smooth eh?

The "Three Wood" sounds interesting, the sherry casks always add a lot of fruit. Sometimes it is good.



Cautious Overlord said:


> .............. The two I find myself going back to most are Lagavulin and Laphroaig cask strength.


Ahhhh, I see that you prefer a _smokey_ malt... Cheers :thumb:

B.T.W.
Anybody see that recent Glemmorangie commercial where they imply that they are going to Kentucky I think it was, to _"acquire the wood"_ there to make their own barrels? 
What a crack up! Everybody knows that they buy our used bourbon barrels, cause by USA law, we can only use them once. Scots will then use em 3 times, refurbish them and then use em some more__! ound:

:rockon:

P.S.

Here is the commercial;


----------



## FlyingDog88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Redbreast 12 year old is a wonderful whiskey, and for the price one of my favorites.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

FlyingDog88 said:


> Redbreast 12 year old is a wonderful whiskey, and for the price one of my favorites.


Red breast is one of my favorite Irish Whiskeys, but quite different from scotch (meaning "Scottish") whiskey. Scotch, distilled in Scotland, is distilled twice. (American whiskeys are distilled once) Irish Whiskeys are distilled three times and are quite smooth. I enjoy both, and consider the subtle differences in the various brands of Scotch and Irish Whiskeys very similar to the differences in cigars.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or is awesome. Not a pursists scotch, but it's aged in casks used by sauterne wine (very sweet dessert wine), and it gives this scotch a nice honey like aftertaste.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

tthayil said:


> Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or is awesome. Not a pursists scotch, but it's aged in casks used by sauterne wine (very sweet dessert wine), and it gives this scotch a nice honey like aftertaste.


This and the Lagavulin 16 were featured in an article by Whisky Advocate regarding pairings with cigars.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

crash-wizard said:


> Irish Whiskeys are distilled three times


While it's true Bushmills and most Middleton whiskies are triple-distilled, Cooley whiskies are double-distilled. They make brands such as Tyrconell, Connemara and Killbeggan.


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

Coming from Scotland and living in the outer hebrides I am a massive fan of whisky I have listed some bellow that are my all time favourites 

bruichladdich laddie classic or dalmore cigar malt for enjoying with a good puff

Winter warmer has to be talasker 18yr

Day to day glen garioch 12yr

I always think whisky is like fine cigars what's one mans favourite is another's stinker!


----------



## Chele (Jun 27, 2012)

Favorite is Glenlivet 15 French Oak


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Frodo said:


> This and the Lagavulin 16 were featured in an article by Whisky Advocate regarding pairings with cigars.


Mmmm, now I need the temperature to go up so I can enjoy this on my patio (unfortunately I don't drink much at the B&M as I have to drive myself home.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I was given a bottle of Glenfiddich 12 year old Scotch about 15 years ago that got me liking Scotch. I nursed that bottle for a long time. I wish I could afford it right now.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the Laphroaig line up. I love the 10yr. The QC is quite good. I have the Laphroaig CS Batch #4 , Laga 16 and JW Green waiting to be opened at some point. Outside of the Islay region though Aberlour 12 DC and the 16 DC are quite remarkable. Glenfiddich 18 and Glenmorangie Original are a nice drops too.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

One word...Oban


----------

